

Show HN: Storylane - People sharing things that matter - jongs
http://www.storylane.com/

======
roam
Fantastic!

What the hell does it do? I'm not signing up without knowing a single thing
about this service.

~~~
mikeland86
Here's a sample user page <http://www.storylane.com/gauss>

~~~
iambot
Weird that most of the users who i browsed through, seem to not be actual
users and are just syndicated from existing blogs. (with the owners permission
?!)

Screenshot:
[https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9zSroi6QLrBk8JpuJXo6Qk...](https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9zSroi6QLrBk8JpuJXo6QkKTigM4rYdvDJAdY5Evkfo)

same as this user: <http://www.storylane.com/scottbedford>

a pity...

------
blvr
Amazing design. But if I'm totally honest, it just looks like a blogging
platform. I can't tell what's unique about it.

------
evoxed
1) Make that ol' fashioned signup link just a little more obvious... 2) Could
the two welcome emails be combined (can't the activation link come as part of
the second if the subject line makes it clear)? 3) I couldn't help but laugh
when "What are your best memories of graduate school? Worst memories?" came up
as a prompt under "Life". There's something amusing about this question being
posed so innocently after "Did you have a pet?".

Anyway I think the site is actually pretty fun, and I'm glad I signed up
despite not being able to tell what it was just from the homepage (might want
to change that). I was just about to go to bed and jot down a few things I
wanted to write about the coming morning but after poking around I may just
spend some more time poking around with some of the topics here.

~~~
jongs
Glad to hear that you liked it! And I hear you on combining the welcome emails

------
erenemre
Recommendation to the founders: Change the flow:

1\. Story writing. As a guest, let me write my story right away. Give a few
story ideas.

2\. Sign up. Make it optional. Tell me I can share my story anonymously but if
I want to keep it forever, allow me to sign up then.

------
icebraining
Nice design and concept. I could see myself using this, no doubt.

That said, I have some suggestions:

\- Let me remove stories I don't like. Bonus points if:

\-- I can drag them out to remove them (it was my first instinct, and I think
it'd work well)

\-- The system learns from that, after some time.

\- Please, let the "bar" stay fixed. It's only distracting when I'm reading a
story or enjoying a photo.

\- Let me read more of a story in-place, by expanding the "card" (downward?).

Good work, and I'll be looking forward to what you build from here.

~~~
jongs
Thanks for the feedback.

\- Like the idea od removing what you don't like

\- I hear on fixing the bar.

Again, thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts

------
flexxaeon
With no info at all it feels like a dare.

~~~
jongs
Storylane is an effort to create a library of human experiences. technically
it works like a publishing platform built socially from the ground up.

~~~
flexxaeon
I like the sound of "A library of human experiences" - it grabs me more than
"People sharing things that matter".

Perhaps there is an example or demo you could make public, to give less
adventurous visitors (like me) an idea of what it does? (edit: like the /gauss
link I just noticed - now I like it)

I'm all for stealth but IMO this is _too_ stealth.

~~~
icebraining
Since upvotes aren't shown, I just want to say that I prefer "A library of
human experiences" too. The current subtitle makes it sounds more like a
social network for friends and families than a open community.

~~~
jongs
Thanks for joining in. I love that explanation too :)

------
nashequilibrium
Please, this is how you execute this idea......<http://cowbird.com>. I did not
sign up because i have no idea what the product does and the alternate to
Facebook login blends into the background and is hard to notice.

------
musHo_sk
Some of those stories are pretty intense Ex: Nick Slater (Palantir's designer
in Palo Alto) <http://www.storylane.com/nickslater>

------
frozenport
It would be nice to see an OpenID login.

~~~
antidoh
It would have been nice to have seen OpenID succeed into no-brainer non-geek
use. As it is, it's like an artisan pencil that's really useful and no one's
heard of, made of renewable bamboo pulp and non-toxic "lead" that can be
erased with the non-point end which is merely an extension of the bamboo,
shredded at the factory into a small brush. (Hey, did I just invent
something?)

------
a9entroy
Your logo is similar to: <http://codegram.com/>

~~~
diggan
And also 8Tracks [1] if you say that a infinitive sign is similar to another
infinitive sign.

*[<http://8tracks.com/>]

------
ergo14
This sound like g+ - ppl sharing things that matter to me.

------
syassami
On your fb tag line you have padding that ruins your y's.

------
jameshsi
whoa, this site is looking good! love the use of subtlepatterns and
conservative use of gradients on the buttons. who designed this?

~~~
pushtheenvelope
this talented person is to blame for the design:
<http://dribbble.com/mhrescak>

------
lukeholder
looks like a clone of <http://www.remenis.com/>

~~~
adamkiss
Simple WHOIS shows that storylane.com is online since 2003 (although this
service probably wasn't there, but I am a user of storylane since about march
2012) and remenis.com was created on 18-Jun-12, so you've got that clone the
other way around.

~~~
lukeholder
I know the founder of remenis.com he explained to me the idea in Dec 2011. But
good luck to everyone, I was never super impressed with the idea in the first
place. Whats the difference between this and blogging socially on
wordpress.com or blogger or tumblr?

~~~
adamkiss
>> I know the founder of remenis.com he explained to me the idea in Dec 2011

That's good for him, but you can hardly clone something, that's an idea in
someone's had, right? Thus it seems that - shocker - there was no cloning
involved.

>> Whats the difference between this and blogging socially on wordpress.com or
blogger or tumblr?

I bet that the authors can explain this better than I can (if they haven't yet
in this post on HN)

~~~
jongs
Zorbo provides a good answer: Focus. Both in what the Tool does and also what
it is used for; to wit, we created Storylane to build a library of human
experiences and opinions. We created Storylane to focus on what matters. This
is partly achieved by the tool itself and how it works, partly by the
community and how is being collectively crafted. The key operative word here
is actually "being" as in we have been doing this for a couple of weeks and
the focus that I am describing is pretty much in the making

------
ww520
How do you compete with subreddit?

